# Judith Barsi



## melaniehiscock (Apr 11, 2014)

Remembering Judith Eva Barsi (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Judith_Barsi)

Apart from her deadly daddy, Judith Barsi was getting tired of having to play 4-7 year olds in live action when she was pretty much 10. voice acting would have meant a lot more opportunities. She didn't want to wear that stupid dress in the "Bottle Time Baby" advert (



) but they made her.


----------



## Ad Astra (Aug 10, 2020)

Oh no how tragic, I can’t imagine what evil would overcome a parent that could make them kill their child.


----------

